# Toro S200 Snowblower



## TPP (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a toro s200 snowblower that needs the carb gone through, but I don't know what engine it has. It isn't mine, I offered to fix it for my Aunt and it's been tinkered with before and I can't find a model # anywhere. I know it has to be a Tecumseh. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should be able to find the info you need on the Toro web site www.toro.com


----------



## TPP (Nov 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

It took me about an hour and a half but I finally found what I needed. Thank you.


----------

